# Anyone using an XY pad to control Zebra and or Alchemy



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone using an external XY pad controller ? Looking for some input Cheers.


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Jan 23, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Anyone using an external XY pad controller ? Looking for some input Cheers.


I use a Keith McMillen QuNeo and have the four bottom pads set up for for Zebra. It can be a little tricky to be precise with it, but other than that I'm pretty happy.


----------



## dog1978 (Jan 23, 2017)

I use Korg taktile. Not for zebra, but for using CC11 and CC01 at the same time.


----------



## mdvirtual (Jan 23, 2017)

I use MIDI Designer on an iPad. My main layout has 4 XYs for Zebra, sliders for MW/Exp/Volume/Pan and some Play-specific cc's. Then there's a 2nd page with a big XY for HS/HS/CS2 Expression/Vibrato control, CS2 articulation switches, and faders for close, mid and room mic levels. 

Works quite well, and lets me squeeze some more mileage out of an old iPad 1


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 24, 2017)

I wonder if you could set up something on an Apple Magic Trackpad 2 and Better Touch Tool?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 27, 2017)

I use Lemur on both my iPad and iPhone for such things. I haven't used it for Alchemy specifically yet, and I don't own Zebra, but I have used such a virtual X/Y pad to control Omnisphere, Diva and certain Kontakt instruments. In particular I have a generalized Lemur template on my iPhone that provides a pitch wheel, mod wheel and an X/Y pad, which I use quite often for controlling instruments when busking on my laptop with a QuNexus keyboard. Ultra-portable, since my phone is always with me anyway, and it works quite nicely.


----------

